# How to find Juice on the Interwebs:  A guide for new guys



## Joliver (Apr 19, 2016)

Click the link....enjoy the knowledge.  Say thank you....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTzGMEfbnAw


----------



## RichPopeye (Apr 19, 2016)

My interweb must be broken. All I saw was a cheesy old music video with a smokin hot chick! Maybe I'll try dialing up again later to see if your link really works.


----------



## strongbow (Apr 19, 2016)

............................................................................................


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Click the link....enjoy the knowledge.  Say thank you....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTzGMEfbnAw



Ok I see what you did there


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2016)

I'll have you know I banged a few chicks to that song back in the day so I don't see the humor!

Actually gave me wood thinking about it; first time in a month that happened. Well, not real wood but close.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 20, 2016)

Fuking classic man.


----------



## Dex (Apr 20, 2016)

They had music videos back then?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 20, 2016)

Dex said:


> They had music videos back then?



Damn whippersnapper.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh yeah...this is getting bumped for the next generation of UGers


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 30, 2021)

That's great. Randomly, I used to drink with the guy who wrote that song. He also wrote Wild Thing. His name is Chip Taylor; he's John Voight's brother (he's
also kind of an asshole).


----------



## Joliver (Mar 30, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> That's great. Randomly, I used to drink with the guy who wrote that song. He also wrote Wild Thing. His name is Chip Taylor; he's John Voight's brother (he's
> also kind of an asshole).



You, sir, have earned that rep, and my friendship.


----------



## Jin (Mar 31, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Oh yeah...this is getting bumped for the next generation of UGers



I think people also need to see your log.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 31, 2021)

Jin said:


> I think people also need to see your log.



I don't want my log* to overshadow other fella's logs. I mean, many, many, COMPLETELY truthful women have attested to the fact that it's the quality of the log that counts. And I'm sure many logs are filled with hours of enjoyment. 















*Jol's log is in no way meant to overcompensate for his shortcomings as a man. Nothing to see here.


----------

